# What kind of Pigeon is this?



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

This pigeon was recently left to me by a friend and i know nothing of it. I currently have him in a 2ft wide/2ft high/3ft tall cage. I plan n building him a 4ft wide/6ft high/6ft long cage. Can i get him a a couple friends? I cant really let him out because he flies away and he doesn't really let me grab him. I need to know everything i need to know to take care of it. THANKS!!

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p287/SpookyBone99/2011-02-02_19-09-33_538.jpg

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p287/SpookyBone99/2011-01-28_10-01-35_742.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome Mr. Spooky! That's a gorgeous bird. I can't tell you the breed but am moving your post to the Show Pigeon forum. Someone there will be able to tell you. 

Building the larger enclosure will be great, and yes, you can get a companion for this bird. It would be helpful to know if it's male or female before you go looking for a "roommate" for the bird. You could also have a few more birds in the new enclosure you are planning but be careful not to overcrowd.

Terry


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Do not know what kind but it is a beautiful bird. Welcome to pigeontalk.

Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It is either a Komorner Tumbler (looks a whole lot like yours but would need a mix to be that color) or Trumpeter mix. Possibly Capuchine mix as they can look like that as well. Beautiful!


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Komorner - German mottle
http://www.pigeoncote.com/hilight/komorner/komorner.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting! I've never seen any mottled Komorners before. Just Magpied. That's why I thought they only came in Magpie coloration.


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

so its a rare breed?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. Spooky said:


> so its a rare breed?


I do not think the breed is a rare one...but the color in that breed may be...


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh just the color on the breed. So how much is a bird like this worth?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. Spooky said:


> Oh just the color on the breed. So how much is a bird like this worth?


depends on how much one wants to pay.. there is no set price...


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

I see, so if you wanted this bird what would you pay for it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. Spooky said:


> I see, so if you wanted this bird what would you pay for it?


prolly no more than 25 dollars...


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

I see, well my friend payed 5 bucks for it.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice bird, spooky.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. Spooky said:


> I see, well my friend payed 5 bucks for it.


good deal... but Im sure he is pricless to you...lol..


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a lovely bird. Hen or cock?

They are going for $75 each on one of the sales sites. That bird is a fairly rare color, so might be more. If it isn't a cross breed, i'd say you have a valuable bird there.

Margaret


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

nice bird.....i have never seen it live


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

it looks like a hen to me


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

There Are A Few Breeders Of Self And Mottled Kt,s . The Most Common Self Colored Is White. The Magpies Are The Most Seen . Akc Has A Site Were You Can Find Breeders


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

how do i know if its male or female?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr. Spooky said:


> how do i know if its male or female?


Appart from dna testing, the only sure way is if it lays an egg, its female.


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yup, i really love this bird, he's getting more used to getting carried, and now he gets into his cage by himself!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely pet!


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

That bird doesn't look like a kormorner. I know it's hard to tell much from just a few pictures before that bird looks too large and it's head and body shape is wrong.


----------

